# Cauny Prima



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

So this is what tickled my fancy in Solihull last Sunday...

Its a Cauny Prima handwound chrono from the late 50's in really lovely condition. Inside is a Landeron 248 17 jewelled movement. The chrono functions work as they should and all reset nicely...seems to hold a decent reserve as well (something like 36+ hours) and keeps pretty good time.

I'm assuming 'casue of the Fleur-De-Lys design on the crown that its a French company.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

That looks great. Very similar to Chris's Lator chrono!

Mark


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very good condition  , enjoy


----------



## John Hodgson (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi you have a nice watch there

Cauny were mainly sold to the Portugese market

I picked up a Cauny Prima in about 1970 in Lisbon

They have excellent movements and you don`t see

a lot of them about mainly seen them for sale on the

Spanish eBay sites


----------

